# Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?



## MarcoHo (29. April 2011)

Hallo an alle,
da ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal an die Ostsee vom Kutter aus zum pilken fahre und ich mir gerade meine Ausrüstung zusammenstelle würde ich gerne wissen was ihr von der Penn Slammer in der Größe 360 oder 460 handelt.
Würde mich über viele Antworten freuen.

LG


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Hey ich fische seit Jahren schon die 360iger ... Völlig ausreichend!


----------



## MarcoHo (29. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bist Du auch von der Qualität überzeugt?
Ich hab keine Lust mir 1 bzw 2 Rollen zu kaufen um dann zu merken das es ein Reinfall war.


----------



## cafabu (29. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Moin, moin,
mit der Slammer kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen. Absolutes Arbeitstier, das Dich bei guter Pflege ein Leben lang begleiten wird.
Für die Ostsee reicht die 360 allemal.
Carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> mit der Slammer kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen. Absolutes Arbeitstier, das Dich bei guter Pflege ein Leben lang begleiten wird.
> Für die Ostsee reicht die 360 allemal.
> Carsten



Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

habe die auch die 360er


----------



## MarcoHo (29. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Danke an alle, na dann hab ich mich denk ich schon entschieden.  hab grad noch bissl danach gegooglet und bin auf rollenwartung.de gestossen. da ist ne super anleitung zwecks pflege der rolle.


----------



## sonstwer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Hi MarcoHo!

Auch ich kann dir die Slammer nur empfehlen. #6
Eines möchte ich aber hier noch anmerken, was bisher nicht gesagt wurde.
Die Größenwahl. Wenn du nur von Deutschland aus auf die Ostsee fahren willst, dann reicht auf jeden Fall die 360er völlig aus.
Wenn du allerdings auch mal z.B. von Polen aus auf Dorschtour gehen willst,. dann nimm lieber die 460er, denn von dort aus wirst du größere Wassertiefen zu erwarten haben (über 100 m im Danziger Becken).
Mir ist es schon mal passiert, daß ich aufhören mußte mit pilken, weil ich nicht genügend Schnur auf der Rolle hatte (nur 150 m). 
Bei entsprechender Wassertiefe und Drift sollte man dann schon gute 200 m auf der Rolle haben, damit auch noch ne Reserve bleibt.
Viel Spaß noch beim Kaufrausch
und viel Petri!
LG,
frank


----------



## nostradamus (30. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

du musstest bereits aufhören zu fischen |bigeyes wie sowas nur passieren kann :q:q 

mir erging es ähnlich, nur das ich nur jeden zweiten platz befischen konnte|kopfkrat 

gruß


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

ääähm... wie wenig Schnur habt ihr auf den Rollen??? Ich hab 300 yds auf meiner Slammer 360... die rolle ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## nostradamus (30. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

hallo,

die frage kann man natürlich auch etwas anders formulieren:

wo angelt ihr, dass man so viel schnur verlieren kann?    :q

gruß

ps: falls man auf 60m tiefe fischt und unter einem sich wracks befinden und eine starke drift hat und .......


----------



## MarcoHo (30. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Also da ich eh vorhabe mit geflochtenen Schnüren zu fischen müsste die 360 völlig reichen da ich von beiden Stärken ohne Unterwicklung schon alleine 270 m darauf bekomme. Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp evtl nehm ich als 2. die 460 er die kann ich dann evtl mal an der Nordsee nehmen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Hey MarcoHo, 

Für die Ostsee hat sich mein dad auch die 360er geholt. Aber wenn du ne Richtig Pilktour auf der Nordsee machen willst würd ich zur 560er greifen. da hat man genug reseveren. Ich fische die 560er selber, auf der Nordsee.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. April 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Die 360er und 460er reichen selbst fürs Köhlerklatschen in Norwegen dicke aus!

Ne 560er wär mir persönlich schon zu schwer.
Die Gewichtsdifferenz von 360 zu 560 sind immerhin 200gr.... da sollte man schon der Bequemlichkeit halber die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Moin! wenn du dir beide holst, dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen die 460'r als Freilaufrolle zu holen, das spart manchmal richtig gut beim ''Bügeln''#h


----------



## Yupii (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Ich besitze die 360 mit 300m 12er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Powerline, ne Battle 4000 mit 300m 20lbs Schnur gefüllt, jeweils mit einigen Lagen 35er Mono unterfüttert. Die Schnurverlegung der Slammer ist gegenüber der Battle wesentlich schlechter. Dazu besitze ich noch ne Slammer 460 LL, die auf der Ostsee zum Jiggen genutzt wird. Die lässt sich natürlich auch schön in tieferen Gewässern, wie z.B. in Norge, nutzen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*



Yupii schrieb:


> Die Schnurverlegung der Slammer ist gegenüber der Battle wesentlich schlechter.



Wenn das stimmt und ich mir das Wickelbild meiner Slammer so angucke, dann muss die Battle ja echt einer Stella gleichen... :m


----------



## shR!mp (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

@ Dorschfreak:
die Sargus/Battle hat wirklich ne etwas bessere Wicklung als die Slammer
aber das Wickelbild der Slammer ist bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie viele das behaupten.

und für die Ostee reicht die 360 voll wenn man nicht so viel Backing nimmt kann man weit mehr als 200m Schnur drauf machen zumal die 460 (die den body der 560 hat) schon wieder ein richtiger Klotz an der Rute ist.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*



shR!mp schrieb:


> @ Dorschfreak:
> die Sargus/Battle hat wirklich ne etwas bessere Wicklung als die Slammer
> aber das Wickelbild der Slammer ist bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie viele das behaupten.



genau das meine ich nämlich auch. und wenn die battle so viel besser ist, freu ich mich schon auf meine :vik:


----------



## Matze 28 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer für Ostsee pilken?*

Moinsen, ich kann die 360er auch nur empfehlen. Fische die grösse mit ner 15er Fireline auf der Ostsee vom Kleinen Boot. Das ding ist echt Robust, wobei ich anfangs von der grösse auch skeptisch war! Der Vorteil bei mir liegt klar im Gewicht, stundenlanges Angeln ohne Prob. Möglich!

Gruss: Matze


----------

